# How Can I Find The Resale Value Of My Trailer?



## Randey (Sep 20, 2004)

Unfortunately my wife and I need to sell our 28 BHS and I was wondering if anyone knows of any web site I can go to to find the resale value of my trailer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good start is here...

http://www2.nadaguides.com/SectionHome.asp...;p=0&f=5602


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And you could talk to your insurance company they should know what its worth also

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you are selling your trailer. Maybe call a few dealers as well. They should be able to give you a ball park # without looking at it.

Thor


----------

